# Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot



## Lainy84 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo Gartenfreunde, 

meine Eltern sind zur Zeit im Urlaub und meine Großeltern und ich kümmern uns zur Zeit um die Blumen und Fische. 

Nun ist die Pumpe zwischen Donnerstag und Samstag kaputtgegangen, meinem Opa ist es nicht aufgefallen und als ich es Samstagabend gemerkt habe konnte ich nicht mehr in den Baumarkt und eine neue pumpe besorgen...
Sonntag morgen waren fast alle Fische tot :-( 
Ich fühl mich schrecklich. Sowas ist noch nie vorgekommen..

Montag gleich ne neue Pumpe und zusätzlich nen Luft"ding" gekauft (Kugel in Teisch, Luftschlauch und jetzt kommt ordentlich Sauerstoff rein). Laut dem Baumarkttypen lag es am Sauerstoffmangel und den hohen Temperaturen. 

Gestorben sind ca. 6 (20-30cm) kois (teilweise schon seit 15 J. drin), ca. 15 Goldfische (Bunte) und ca. 7 Grundlinge (heißen die so???).

Heute wurde mit beim Futterhaus gesagt, dass wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen ich neue Fische reinsetzten kann. Das prüfen die vor Ort mit irgendwelchen Schnelltests. 

Was soll oder kann ich jetzt eurer Meinung jetzt noch tun? Die Übriggebliebenen Fische (1 Koi, 5 Goldfische und div. schwarze kleine) sind munter.

Soll ich wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen nächste Woche neue Fische holen? wenigstens ein paar, damit der Teich nicht so leer ist oder soll mein Vater die sich selber aussuchen? Was würdet ihr bevorzugen?

Meine Eltern kommen nächste Woche Freitag wieder...

Gruß Lainy


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*

Hallo Lainy,

das ist ja echt furchtbar 

Wenn du gute Ratschläge willst, wäre es super
wenn Du etwas über die Größe des Teiches,
das Volumen und über Pumpe oder Filter
erzählen könntest. Ein Foto vom Teich
würde auch nicht schaden.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Säscha (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*

Hallo Lany das was ich gerade gelesen habe ist ja schrecklich. Wie groß ist den der Teich ungefähr? Es kann auch gut möglich sein das der Teich zu klein gewesen ist für so viele Fische! I Wenn die Wassertemperatur stimmt und der Teich groß genug für die Fische sind und du den gleichen Geschmack deiner Großeltern hast kannst du ja neue Fische kaufen und einsetzen!

MFG
Sascha


----------



## KingLui (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*

Hallo Lainy,
das ist aber sehr ärgerlich und auch Schade um die Tiere.
Ich denke mal wen sie schon 15 Jahre bei euch waren hattet Ihr bestimmt 
viele Erinnerungen an und auch mit den Tieren :schizo

Aber was du tun solltest:

Den Filter komplett säubern und neu Einfahrenlassen.
Die Bakterien darin die für den abbau von Schadstoffen zuständig sind schon alle Tot.

Dann wenn der Filter neu Eingefahren ist könnt ihr langsam anfangen neue Fische zu Kaufen!


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*

Servus Lainy

Herzlich Willkommen

Mädchen, Mädchen ..... das ist eine traurige G`schicht 

Weis dein Vater von dem Unglück 

Ich denke nein, sonst würdest du nicht schnell welche kaufen wollen 

Ich an deiner Stelle würde es deinem Vater überlassen, welche zu kaufen .... 


hast dann schon den Wassertest
gibts Hier welche zu kaufen

Koi sind viel Geschmacksache und wenn man schon viel Geld in die Hand nimmt, soll es demjenigen auch gefallen.

Kannst uns vielleicht den Teich zeigen ....


----------



## Lainy84 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*

Vielen Dank für die ersten schnellen Antworten!

Ich fühl mich auch schrecklich, teilweise habe ich als Kind die Tiere selber mit ausgesucht. Kann auch sein, dass der eine oder andere auch länger da war...

Über die Größe kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. Ungefähre Angaben 3-3,5 m lang, ca 2 m breit und die Wassertiefe ungefähr 2m - 0,5m. Wieviel Liter das sind kann ich leider nicht sagen, der Teich ist auch asymtrisch... hmmm schwierig. 

Ich hatte folgendes vor: Entweder 2 Kois a ca. 20 cm zu kaufen und vielleicht 5 bunte Goldfische oder so. Den Rest muss er sich selber aussuchen (Auf Kosten von mir und meiner Großeltern natürlich) 

Oder dass ich ihn gleich am Samstag schnapp und zum Laden seiner Wahl und er sucht selber aus. Er weiß auch nicht, dass so viele Fische verstorben sind, nur meine Mum weiß bescheid. Ich wollte ihm nicht den Urlaub verderben. 

Er würde sowiso jedes neue Tier sofort erkennen...

Hoffe mit den Angaben sind Tips einfache!


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*

Für mich gehts eher um die Fische als um den Vater oder Dich selber. Und da find ich zum Einsetzen die derzeitigen Bedingungen nicht ideal. 
Persönlich würde ich erst im nächsten Jahr wieder besetzen, aber auf keinen Fall sofort, sondern erst wenn alle Wasserwerte auf Dauer wieder stimmen. Den Fischen zu Liebe.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*

Hi Lainy,
das du traurig bist und ein fürchterlich schlechtes Gewissen hast..., mir ginge es genau so!
Da bekommt man die Aufgabe, Haus und Teich zu hüten, und dann so was. 
Aber dein Vater wird dich nicht fressen!
Warte bis er wieder da ist und dann beratet euch gemeinsam.
So in der Panik, schnell unüberlegt, was unternehmen würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht.


> Den Filter komplett säubern und *neu Einfahrenlassen.*
> Die Bakterien darin die für den abbau von Schadstoffen zuständig sind schon alle Tot.
> Dann wenn der Filter neu Eingefahren ist könnt ihr langsam anfangen neue Fische zu Kaufen!





> zum Laden seiner Wahl und er sucht selber aus.



...so in die Richtung, das wäre mein Vorschlag.

Lass den Kopf nicht hängen!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Lainy84 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*

@Wuzzel: Natürlich gehts in erster Linie um die Fische, allerdings ist es denke ich nur normal wenn wir auch traurig sind, dass die Fische verstorben sind. Bis nächstes Jahr zu warten finde ich ein bißchen übertrieben...

@all: von dem Filter habe ich leider gar keine Ahnung. Ein Freund meines Vaters, der mir gestern auch geholfen hat und der selber einen Teich hat, sagte dass mit dem Filter alles i. O. ist und ich da lieber nichts mache. Das soll mein Vater machen wenn er wieder da ist. Er sagte auch, dass ich wenn die Werte i. o. sind wenigstens ein paar fische kaufen kann. Wollte nur ne zweite meinung einholen.

@Andrea: mein Vater wird mich mit Sicherheit nicht fressen, aber er wird traurig sein wegen den Fischen und das ist schon schlimm für mich. 

Habe zu Hause einen Test zum messen der Wasserwerte, wann soll ich den am besten machen? Pumpe läuft seit gestern. Hatte ans Wochenende gedacht. Bis dahin hat das Wasser ein bissl Zeit sich zu regenerieren. 

Fotos sind leider nicht möglich.

Toll wie ihr mir alle helft!


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*



> @all: von dem Filter habe ich leider gar keine Ahnung



eben darum solltest Du warten mit den Fischen.

Wenn ich mal von mir selber ausgehe und es würde jemandem
das passieren wäre es mir lieber selber zu entscheiden was
neu rein soll in meinen Teich.

Ob Du jetzt ein paar Neue einsetzt oder nicht ändert an der
momentanen Situation für Deinen Vater eher nichts.

Erst sollte der Grund für das Massensterben eindeutig
geklärt sein. Wenn "nur" durch den Pumpenausfall
so viele Fische sterben ist mit Sicherheit noch etwas
anderes Faul im Teich. So instabil sollte ein Lebensraum
für Tiere eigentlich nicht sein. Dein Vater wird das bestimmt
auch so sehen wenn er sich mit seinem Teich auskennt.

Alles Gute für Euch und Euren Teich
Andy


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*

Servus Lainy

Mal den Teich und die Fische beiseite schieb 

Wie geht es deinem Opa .... Ihm muß es ja sehr schlecht gehen ... drück Ihn für mich .... kann mich in seine Lage versetzen .... würde auch mit mir hadern.

Oma wird ihn sicher trösten und wahrscheinlich mit leiden wie du .... 

Ihr schafft das schon gemeinsam  und dein Dad wird bestimmt wieder bald schöne Fische im Teich schwimmen haben.

Also Kopf hoch


----------



## Lainy84 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*

Ihr seid echt lieb. Wir haben alle ein schlechtes Gewissen, auch wenn es natürlich keine Absicht war.

Werde morgen mal ne Wasserprobe nehmen, und lass die im Zooladen überprüfen. Vielleicht können die mir ja noch den einen oder anderen Tip geben was ich machen kann. Fische werde ich erstmal noch nicht kaufen. Werde das nächste Woche entscheiden, wenn ich mehr über die Werte weiß.

Welche Werte sind denn gut? Kann mir jemand ein paar richtwerte nennen?


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*

Hio Lainy, ich find es nicht uebertrieben , sondern ich find das späte Frühjahr den idealen Zeitpunkt fuer Neubesatz und wenn ich etwas zum idealen Zeitpunkt machen kann, dann mache ich das zum idealen Zeitpunkt, wo ist denn das Problem ein paar Monate zu warten ? Für die Fische ist es sicher kein Problem  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*

Hi Lainy,

so eine traurige Geschichte - aber für die kaputte Pumpe kann keiner was - daß das ausgerechnet jetzt bei diesen Temperaturen passieren musste, ist großes Pech.

Ich würde keine neuen Fische kaufen. Vielleicht möchte Dein Vater ja gar keine Goldfische mehr haben, sondern nur noch Koi. Und das sind Fische, die man am besten in Ruhe und selbst aussucht.

Vielleicht ist es ja auch eine Gelegenheit, etwas zu ändern oder umzubauen. Lass es lieber Deinen Vater entscheiden.


----------



## Lainy84 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe Kaputt Alle Fische Tot*

Hallo,

so war eben bei meinen Eltern und hab mich um alles gekümmert. Die Fische sind jetzt wieder zur Ruhe gekommen und es sind noch 7 Goldis, div. Grundlinge (kann man nicht so gut zählen) und der eine Koi da. Keine weiteren Verluste zum Glück. 

Habe schon mal den ersten Wassertest beim Futterhaus machen lassen und alle Werte im grünen Bereich. Der hat einen schnelltest mit einer Farbskala gemacht und manche Werte noch mit anderen Tests kontrolliert. Das Wasser riecht auch nicht mehr.

Werde wohl keine Fische kaufen und dann dafür sorgen, dass mein Vater mich beim Fischkauf mitnimmt und auch zahlen lässt!

Ihr habt recht, vielleicht will er erstmal selber das Wasser kontrollieren oder ähnliches... 

Danke für euer mitgefühl! Werde weiter berichten!

Liebe Grüße 

Lainy


----------

